# Changed my musical direction after 10+ years, here is my first video clip



## Camer138 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have been a musician for almost 12 years now and 10 of those years were spent as a complete metalhead. I recently decided it was time for change as so many other things in my life were also changing. Nylon guitar so far has been extremely rewarding to play and compose for, a complete breath of fresh air.. but don't get me wrong, I still love metal!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpSmwzziyKY

Guitar used was a Cordoba GK Pro Negra mic'd with an Electro Voice RE-20 mic running into an SPL Crimson Audio Interface.

I haven't seen any clips of RE-20 users micing up their acoustic guitars with one, as its mainly a vocal mic. I, however, was pleased with the result.. it seems to work well with the sound I'm going for.


----------



## drgamble (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice playing. It's been years since I've owned a proper nylon string, but I always enjoy playing them. There is just a sound about a nylon string that you cannot get anywhere. Anyway, nice playing and I hope you have a lot of fun with it. Learning classical on a nylon opened up so many sonic doors for me and really helped to train my ear.


----------



## Camer138 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks man really appreciate it. I remember the first time I picked up a nylon guitar I immediately noticed how even ugly sounding intervals sound somewhat pleasing. Really great instrument to compose with.


----------



## metaljon (Apr 29, 2015)

Camer138 said:


> I have been a musician for almost 12 years now and 10 of those years were spent as a complete metalhead. I recently decided it was time for change as so many other things in my life were also changing. Nylon guitar so far has been extremely rewarding to play and compose for, a complete breath of fresh air.. but don't get me wrong, I still love metal!.


Traitor!


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Apr 30, 2015)

Camer138 said:


> Thanks man really appreciate it. I remember the first time I picked up a nylon guitar I immediately noticed how even ugly sounding intervals sound somewhat pleasing. Really great instrument to compose with.


That's one thing I love about the classical guitar. It will handle a ton of dissonance before it starts to sound really nasty.


----------



## Camer138 (Apr 30, 2015)

metaljon said:


> Traitor!



Hey! I STILL LOVE METAL ALRIGHT!?


----------



## Low Baller (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice song, nice playing sounds dope.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm going through something similar, only instead of a nylon string, It's an arch top with one neck pickup.


----------

